# Photo Naming in Smart Phone



## perihelio (Dec 12, 2009)

My Daughter-in-law sends me photos from her cell phone. To my knowledge, she has an iPhone. Each photo she sends me is named "photo.jpg." I can save it any directory. When she sends subsequent photos....all named photo.jpg, I can't save the the same directory without first going into the original directory and renaming. (There is no option to rename during the save process). Does anyone know if there is a setting in the iPhone which will automatically sequentially name photos?

Thanks.


----------

